# What's your funniest/most epic/ most unbelievable gaming moment ?



## Ray-Ray (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey everyone 

I'm sure this has been asked on here before but i'd just thought i'd ask 

my most epic moment was in game between me an my friend, i played as orks an he played as tau, now i had a squad of 20 boys with a nob leading who was equipped with a power klaw and 2 lootas left while he had a devilfish with a squad of Fire warriors and an etheral.

Now my squad moved up and falcon punched the devilfish in which it exploded and wiped out the entire squad except the nob, which got shot in the face by the ejected pilot, who then ran up the battlefield, dodging shots from the lootas an proceeded to shoot them in the face and win the game. 

what was yours


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

my best moment was at a tournament a few years ago. I was playing DE V Necrons (Old codexes) I think it took us about a half hour to start turn one after deploying (We stood around making jokes about each others force) I decided I was not going to phase him out so after killing just enough crons to take the objectives and proceeded to throw everything at his Nightbringer. After throwing 9 DLs at him for 3 turns I managed to do 1 wound with a stray telos shot.

I ended up winning the match, it was the most fun I have ever had playing any table top game.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

My best was a game between my Marines (4th Edition) against Imperial Guard. I had an assault squad with dual lightning claw sgt, jump pack chaplain, and the trait for furious charge. I just charged them across the table on the right side against an autocannon heavy weapons team and about 5 full squads of guard. By the time they got there there was just the Chaplain and Sgt left, they charged the HW team, killed them, consolidated into another squad. On his turn he charged everything he had into my two models, it was something like 50 vs 2. My 2 marines killed everyone over about 4 assault phases and never had to roll for an armour save, it was pretty harsh, those two models cleared the entire left side of the table then jumped over behind a Leman Russ and blew it up with a meltabomb. Needless to say I won the match.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Mine would be an apocalypse game. Lysander holding combat against 120 orc boys for the entire game.


----------



## Icarsun (Dec 14, 2011)

Ahhh... I remember my epic moment quite fondly. Actually, I have two.

The first one was about three years back, my LGS was running an apocalypse game. Naturally in store run Apoc games there were a butt load of Super Heavies and most of them were on the Imperial side. I had just finished painting my Typhus when I joined the game with him and a squad of IoN Termies (converted out of AoBR). Where I was positioned, I had virtually no support. I was facing down a Stormlord, and a few IG platoons. 

My opponent proceeded to fire everything into Typhus and his squad on first turn. Typhus' retinue died but Typhus was ok. For the next few turns, my opponent continued to fire everything at Typhus and even with the Vulcan Megabolter failed to score a single wound. Typhus then went on to kill every guardsmen in the area, only loosing a single wound the entire time (to a guardsman).

My second epic moment was much better.

Current Guard codex preview night in my store. Store run special scenario. 6~ guard players vs myself (Chaos Marines), Tyranids and Orkz (who joined in half way).

The scenario was that we had to kill their Lord Commisar (who was using Yarricks rules), the Guardsmen had to hold out for 5 turns. My side was only allowed 1 HQ + 1 Troop + 1 Other (can not be HQ). When our HQ died, it died, but when our other units die, they just walk back on from a board edge.

The battle was set up so there was a bunker in the middle surrounded by 5 Infantry Platoons, and they had 3 Leman Russ'. I took 2 Obliterators, Winged Tzeentch Prince, and Thousand Sons. Tyranid player took Termagaunts, Winged Hive Tyrant and can't remember what else. Orkz had wagons. Turn 2 my Daemon Prince came out of cover, into a Guard squad that, thanks to Stubborn, held. In their assault phase, my Prince finished the squad off, then Winds + Charge another squad. This would go on for most of the game, the only time they managed to catch my Daemon Prince in the open, they wiped out 3 of their own squads from the Leman Russ battlecannons.

At the end of the game, the Daemon Prince single handedly wiped out 60% of the guard forces and killed the Lord Commisar. The store manager wanting to make it up to the Guard players let the Guard try one more round of attacks even though the game was over. No wounds were made.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm probally a retard but ray-ray devilfish don't eject dudes
But my most epic moments where were 1st turn my broadside got assaulted by 5 blackreach nobs, 40 reach boyz and a reach boss- rode all the blows and wounded the boss- twice! Rest of my army ( 4XV8s, 1 hammerhead and fire warriors just waited for 5 turns for the broadside to die as it passed every save trown at it with 20+ saves per turn! And punched a boy to death and sweeping advanced one unit of boyz on the 3rd turn! Then it finally died when his buzzsaw coptas finally arrived then my hammerhead killed most of them with his pie plate as he couldn't be bothered to assault and I basically killed his 700pts in one turn!


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Funniest moment for me was when I was playing kill teams with a friend. I was BA and he was IG. I had a Sanuinary Priest in termie armour leading a group of marines into the killzone the IG had made and when he rapid fired my squad not only did my priest fail his armour save, but hes feel no pain as well. It gave me and my friend the image of him getting shot in the knee cap by a lasgun and pulling a peter griffon by sitting down and grabbing his knee before toppling over dead.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

My funniest moment (for my opponent, not me) would be my loganwing against his grey knights. He uses 2 dreadknights and a landraider with draigo, libby, and termies inside. And I have a drop pod assault of 3 drop pods with 5 combimelta toting wolfguard in each (expensive but never failed to ruin an army before now) the idea is one shot will kill the land raider and the rest would kill the dread knights. Well, this game went sadly! Against the land raider I missed all but one shot, and he rolled a cover save with it. The dread knights had to make 5 saves each... he made every single one. 15 shots and not a single wound : (

My favorite match wasn't too special, just funny. Tank shocked lysander, he fell back, and I drove right behind him until he was off the board lol!


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 moments I'll share with you brothers and sisters.

1. Playing a 3rd edition tournament at my FLGS we draw Assaination as the objective for the game. The rule is simple, if you kill the opposing commander, you win the game, regardless of any other condition. I'm running my bruiser Iyanden army with 3 wraithlords, 30 wraithguard, a seer council and 6 D-Cannons. He's running CSM. Turn 1 [ 30 seconds into the game ] I cast guide on the D-cannon battery closest to his leader, I guess 24inches and fire. I roll for scatter, I score Hit. So I drop my 1st template, then I flip the 2nd template striaght towards his leader, next I flip the 3rd template. The center hole for the template is directly over his leader's head. He rolls his invul save. The die comes up a 1. Game over in 45 seconds.

2. Playing another CSM guy with my Ulthwe' Guardian horde army. I charge a 10 man strong unit of Khorne Berzerkers [ who are backed up by a Jug riding lord ] with 10 guardians and a supporting wraithlord. I wipe the Zerks off the table in one round and consolidate into the lord. Next assault phase, the lord jibs 4 guardians and is pounded into patte' by the wraithlord.

However the most epic event I've ever witnessed in a 40K game isn't mine. Here it is. A mate of mine named Collin was running orks and was facing off against a Nid player in a 3rd edition tourny. Collin has a runtherder with a grabba stick guarded by 8 snotling bases. This group gets whittled down to the runtherder and 2 snotling bases left and is set upon by a pair of lictors. The lictors pounce and fail to score a single hit on either of the snotling bases, which are running blocker for the runtherder. The runtherder uses his grabba stick's 2 inch reach to shock lictor 1 for a wound from behind the safety of snotling base #1. Collin then grabs 9 dice [ each snotling got an attack in those days ] and shakes them in his hand for 3 minutes [ seriously ]. The Nid player smugly says " you need 6's to hit me so roll em". Collin says " I'll drop the dice when they tell me too". So he finally rolls the dice and the dice come up 9 6's. No shit. So the Nid guy says " so what you need 6's to wound." Collin grabs all 9 dice and shakes them again for minutes. When he finally drops them, 9 6's again. The whole tourny stopped and just erupted into laughter. His dice we checked [ understandably so ] and they were legit. The FLGS owner grabbed them and rolled them and they were proven to be normal dice. The Nid guy's second lictor died the next round to the grabba stick and snotlings of doom and he was so pissed he just walked out and left his minis on the table.

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Once my wave serpent got wrecked on turn one in dawn of war by an eldar pathfinder. (I remembered a week later that rending doesn't work on serpents but still it was epic)

My Asurmen has a reputation for being a serious badass several stories include:
Being in combat against an entire 500 point tau army until he tied the game by surviving so long.
Bitch slapping Lelith.
Taking down 3 of draigo's retinue of pallys in one turn between shooting and combat.
Ploughing through a squad of witches and the archon who happened to be charging him and his squad.
Beating the crap out of Astorath the Grim.
Taking on an entire 6 man squad of Grey Knight Termies and winning singlehandedly.
Beating the shit out of a pansy ass tyranid prime.

That's all I remember for now...


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Razorwing jet fighter, meet Space Marine Scout Snipers. *PLINK*

WHOOOOOOSHSHSHHSHSSHSHHSHSHHHHHHHHHHHH

BOOOOOOOOOOOOM.

INITIATE, HAVE YOURSELF A MARKSMAN'S HONOR.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Well plain to say. I charged a squad of 5 gun drones into his Warboss on mega armour and the drones did no damage first round and his klaw took out four and left just one. Next assault phase (drones are Initiative 4) I hit, wound, (miraculously) and he rolls a 1 for his armour save. I was laughing so hard at that man. Funniest thing I've seen.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I had a 10-man honorguard squad with Relic Blades attack and massacre Typhus in one turn, then the next turn killed two obliteraters with only 2 losses.


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

one of the funniest things i saw wasn't in a game. i was in my local GW store and was just asking about the ork stompa, and sort of how it worked in the apoc game. the store guy was happy to show me one he had in the store put it on a table that had the AoBR game set up to give people an example of how the game works. anyway he was showing me how all the guns would work on the model was ranting on about the gatling gun (or whatever it's called) and then just started rolling the dice and preceeded to kill everything on the marine force before he rolled more than 1 dice with the same number or however it worked. needless to say gave him and myself a great laugh (always happens when someone says "that is impossible i have never seen that happen before")

so if i ever play apoc i will be getting me one of those for the faint chance that it happened once it could happen again :biggrin:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I know this guy, in my local GW and he had got himself the new necrons.

He was confident, too confident and he wall always ranting on about how he would use his necrons to shoot my zerkers to death.

"oh yes, labyrinth means I can kill your lord blah blah blah"

"all of these guys have power weapons etc etc etc"

"the I'll be back rule is much better yadda yadda yadda"

About 45 minutes later the board looked like this: One squad of zerkers had just finished mopping up the remaining necrons on the centre piece of scenery. His remaining destroyers were running as fast as they could from my Khorne marines and my other zerkers were also giving chase to the destroyers.

When those destroyers died he looked so deflated it was actually quite sad.


----------



## Ray-Ray (Jan 1, 2012)

kiro the avenger! said:


> I'm probally a retard but ray-ray devilfish don't eject dudes


hmmmmm might have been a hammerhead then ^^ 

i was playing as a greenskin all i saw was yellow floaty target :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Way back in 4th ed. Before my brother or I had a solid income, we both had to save for weeks before any major purchases. 

And so, after about six months we were both able to field a decent 1000pt army in a game at home. We'd practiced on a smaller scale beforehand of course, but now it was finally beginning to feel like legitimate gaming. 

Turn One, he surged his brand new freshly painted Landraider forth and took two wounds off my Hive Tyrant. 

My turn, my zoanthrope uses Warp Blast. Penetrating hit. Vehicle explodes. :so_happy:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Best for me was in a 1500 game against eldar. The opponent has a maxed out squad of dire avengers sitting on his home objective which I need to clear to win. Cue whirlwind: result 12 dead dire avengers and an almost instant win. Now which dickheads say whirlwinds are crap?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

In my first proper game (I played a taster game in a local GW store when it was released to "learn" the new rules) of third edition I played my Ultramarines against an alliance of Chaos and Dark Eldar.

First roll of the first turn the Assault-Cannon in my Terminator squad exploded (sustained fire dice were ever my bane) killing the bearer and every other shot I fired missed. Fortunately, with my only sustained fire weapon gone the remaining turns were limited to the enemy killing me while I did no wounds. The game ended with a single surviving Techmarine being charged by a Great Unclean One; heroically he struck with his spanner, causing the only unsaved wound I inflicted in the entire game, before being smeared across the field.


----------



## captain wood (Dec 4, 2010)

grots vs sanguiryguard with feelno pain my grots killed every guard and then killed the priest EPIC


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Woodzee316 said:


> one of the funniest things i saw wasn't in a game. i was in my local GW store and was just asking about the ork stompa, and sort of how it worked in the apoc game. the store guy was happy to show me one he had in the store put it on a table that had the AoBR game set up to give people an example of how the game works. anyway he was showing me how all the guns would work on the model was ranting on about the gatling gun (or whatever it's called) and then just started rolling the dice and preceeded to kill everything on the marine force before he rolled more than 1 dice with the same number or however it worked. needless to say gave him and myself a great laugh (always happens when someone says "that is impossible i have never seen that happen before")
> 
> so if i ever play apoc i will be getting me one of those for the faint chance that it happened once it could happen again :biggrin:



Yeah the supa-gattla is an awesome weapon. 2d6 S7 AP3 shots at one unit and if you don't roll doubles for the number of shots then pick a unit within 6" or somesuch to fire again at and then continue until you roll doubles. Once my old store had a contest where there was a full ork apoc force and a full CSM apoc force and whoever killed the most with the supa gattla got a prize.


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

3 Vindicators killing themselves turn one. I actually ended up winning the game .


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Ray-ray hammerheads don't eject either- no tau none apoc things do! Maybe the dude was a passenger in the fish or it was a apoc orcha or something


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Samules said:


> Yeah the supa-gattla is an awesome weapon. 2d6 S7 AP3 shots at one unit and if you don't roll doubles for the number of shots then pick a unit within 6" or somesuch to fire again at and then continue until you roll doubles. Once my old store had a contest where there was a full ork apoc force and a full CSM apoc force and whoever killed the most with the supa gattla got a prize.


That's nothing! I once played a everyone brings down 1HQ 1TROOPS 1other thing then good VS bad to get apoc game. Ended up being like 5 stompas and chaos warhound Titan against tau and sm's!
My broadsides dragged down one stompa, my crisis's another then one stompa opened up a supa-gattla, killing farsights 7 bodyguard with 14 shield drones then killed the entire good guy force!!!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have had some very fun times with my Eldar. Couple do spring to mind though.

1. In a friendly game against a Chaos player using Abaddon (you can see where this is going) and bodyguard. My only transport in a capturing objective game is immobilized in turn 1 so I looked like I was fucked. However Abaddon decided that he and his cronies wanted to be closer to my guys so they could kill them. Unfortunately for him they warped into the nicely parked Wave Serpent. And then died on impact. Look on the guys face was priceless.

2. I play Tau and my Harlequins roam towards some squishy Fire Warriors. What I did not expect though was the same Harlies to charge the squad, cause no casualties for a 10 man squad. Then take 2 casualties themselves before running and being chased down by Fire Warriors. I was slightly surprised.


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I have had some very fun times with my Eldar. Couple do spring to mind though.
> 
> 1. In a friendly game against a Chaos player using Abaddon (you can see where this is going) and bodyguard. My only transport in a capturing objective game is immobilized in turn 1 so I looked like I was fucked. However Abaddon decided that he and his cronies wanted to be closer to my guys so they could kill them. Unfortunately for him they warped into the nicely parked Wave Serpent. And then died on impact. Look on the guys face was priceless.
> 
> 2. I play Tau and my Harlequins roam towards some squishy Fire Warriors. What I did not expect though was the same Harlies to charge the squad, cause no casualties for a 10 man squad. Then take 2 casualties themselves before running and being chased down by Fire Warriors. I was slightly surprised.


Mathhammer states you should have been able to kill all 13 before they even hit back  . You are an extremely unlucky player!

That doesn't beat the time someone at my FLGS rolled 57 ones. I was there and I still dont believe it. I even checked to see if the dive were weighted!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

well, i have to say, rolling 16 4+'s in a game against an eldar list was pretty amazing. first 2 were to cancel eldrad's double fortune, and the next 14 were cover saves on my grey hunters and my rhinos, it was insane.


----------



## Demon Prince (Sep 29, 2011)

My funniest gameing moment was my Ultramarines (New Codex) V Necrons (Old Codex). After setting up for our battle my friend Chris put a group of Necron Warriors and a Necron Lord on some hill terrian and just across from them on the other side of the table I put my Devastator Squad with lascannons. In the first round I got to go first at wich point my friend say I forgot to put my Necron Lord in to the squad Of warriors so I shot my entire dev. squad at him all shots hit and he rolled no saves to which I yelled," Head :suicide: Shot". The rest of the game just sucked for him after that.:hang1: :sarcastichand:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Two incidents comes to mind one good and one bad.

1, Good: Playing in an apocalypse game and my Ork Boyz (10 Boys plus one Nob w/Power Klaw) attacked in close combat an Avatar of Khaine (Which had at by turn 3 had 2 wounds left) and my boys managed to inflict enough wounds and my opponent failing with his saves, killed off the Avatar. Thus setting in the rot for him.

2, Bad: Another Apocalypse game and i threw double 1's on my first throw thus eliminating my use of my Stompa's multi-barreled cannon for the rest of the game, then in the next 3 turns throwing all 1's on my other Stompa's heavy weapons, all i had left was three big shootas and by turn 5 took a direct hit and explosion wiping out an entire Green Tide to boot that was just deployed.

But you gotta love Orks.


----------



## RAM21201 (May 8, 2009)

I remember way back in an Apoc game, i had a veteran squad of IG with 3 melta guns go after a Reaver titan. it had one void shield left, i shot and hit with on vet lol, but that vet took out the shield and just kept going with getting 6's and blew the choas bugger up! haha needless to say private jimmy didnt survive the 26 inch blast  but niether did 3000 points of chaos and 1500 points of loyal Ultramarines. Soo all went according to plan  hahaha.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

I remember one game where I was using necrons facing grey knights, both of us using the old dexes. He had a callidus assassin in his force and I had the deceiver. What this meant was that if he tried to strike blows against my deceiver in combat, his phase sword would be absorbed, leaving him weaponless. However, he didn't know this. I therefore spent half the game telling him that it would be an extrememly bad idea for his callidus to assault my c'tan, despite the fact it could cause ID. He of course took the bait, leaving his assassin defenceless and me :rofl:.


----------



## EKKsoldier622 (Nov 30, 2011)

Years ago at a local shop an employee setup a 1 vs all game with his 50,000 point Tyranids army (yeah it was ridiculous) against 6 people on the opposite edge of the table. At the time I was running a 3,000 point ultramarine anti-horde/lots of templates and flamers army. I was setup between dark Eldar and orks. The game took an intermission at lunch and when we returned to play I realized the DE and the orks player made a pact to take me out for some idiotic revenge reason. Given the fact that the orks player didn't anticipate my anti horde setup (idk how that happened); within two turns I sent a comparable size army of orks packing and driving home and a DE player with new loyalties. The Tyranids ended up wiping everything out in time but the dead bodies of orks and Tyranids made me a happy camper. Simple yet enjoyable memory.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

My two favorite moments in gaming.

playing a game of space marines against old 'dex necrons. in the third turn my captain (relic blade, storm shield) got locked in combat with a necron lord (war scythe, the 3+ invul. thingy). both had full wounds. the game continued til turn seven and both had yet to take a wound. so we kept rolling until the necron lord died, on turn 15.

the next week we decided to test out my super heavy artillery. the same necron lord as above walked 2 feet and took 2 direct hits from the main gun (s10 ap1) and about a dozen hits from the other weapons on the tank. with only a single wound left it does the teleport thing. my friend place the lord on the gun deck of my tank, just to be a jerk. i told him to leave it, and placed two techpriests on the deck. in the next assault phase the priests killed it.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Just last week I had my first WTF moment for my new necron army (Its second game).

So My opponent charged imotekh and his 10 man unit of immortals only dropping 3 in the process while I somehow managed to kill a GK in CC, yet I lost combat broke and ran 7 inches.....which lead to me regrouping and shooting down 2 more gray knights before charging the unit, where I stayed locked in combat for 2 turns. So that's my tale of how 10 immortals beat down 6 GK terminators with a attached HQ.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I had an amazing moment just this weekend at a tourny.

A killa kan charges my three plague marines (two with meltas, one is a standard).

I throw krak grenades. 2 of the grenades hit. I roll for penetration, 5 and 6. That's a pen and a glance. I roll for damage 3 on the glance, 5 on the pen.

TLDR: I killed a killer kan in melee with 3 krak grenades.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

furyion said:


> My two favorite moments in gaming.
> 
> playing a game of space marines against old 'dex necrons. in the third turn my captain (relic blade, storm shield) got locked in combat with a necron lord (war scythe, the 3+ invul. thingy). both had full wounds. the game continued til turn seven and both had yet to take a wound. so we kept rolling until the necron lord died, on turn 15.


You do realise that the Warscythe ignored invulnerable saves and armour saves?


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I remembered this other time while playing D&D a long time ago. My DM played critical misses, basically you roll a 1 to hit, you could hit yourself or other members of your party close by. As a low level fighter I had two attacks, when I rolled to attack I rolled snake eyes on 2d20's and proceeded to hack into my party. It didn't go well from there, but noone died thank goodness. But I cna't even imagine the odds of rolling snake eyes on 2d20, but I did it.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

scythes, i did something like that....but the oposite, i was an incredibly low level character, but a element melder, like combining fire and earth magic, (kind of OP but i went with it). for ages i used to stay at the back of the battlefield fireing off spells not really doing much, then i looked at one of my spells, magma hand: basicly trippled my chance of critical hitting and did like 3D6 more damage before the crit. 

one of my friends with telekenises threw me across the field, got up and punched one guy so hard it did 4 times his hit points :laugh:

funny days


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I have 2 both are Star Wars mini related.

1. Disintegrating the Emperor with Boba BH
2. Disintegrating General Kenobi with Boba BH


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Scythes said:


> I remembered this other time while playing D&D a long time ago. My DM played critical misses, basically you roll a 1 to hit, you could hit yourself or other members of your party close by. As a low level fighter I had two attacks, when I rolled to attack I rolled snake eyes on 2d20's and proceeded to hack into my party. It didn't go well from there, but noone died thank goodness. But I cna't even imagine the odds of rolling snake eyes on 2d20, but I did it.


it's just 1 in 400. unlikely, but it will happen from time to time.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Somehow holding off a carnifex with my company commander, while my hell hounds and sentinels proceed to barbeque my opponents entire army. The look on his face was priceless. Best part was that I had assaulted his carnifex with the command squad as a desperate move on my part (it had just got done snacking on a entire vet squad with meltas and was going to charge the CCS next turn any way) Imagine the surprise on my part that I managed to get the sucker to one wound.


----------



## CraftworldSurathin (Dec 18, 2011)

The only thing that comes to mind is a few weeks ago, I was playing a 1500 point game with a partner. I was doing a reserve/deep strike heavy army (Eldar), and so was he (Ork). Anyway, turn two, every single reserve unit comes in. Not only that, every deep striker rolls a direct hit. And my outflanking walkers rolled a 5 for their entry side. As if that wasn't enough, not a single scatter die rolled an arrow the entire game for us, and we were using a decent amount of blast weapons. It was freaky. We went on to win the game pretty handily (though to be fair, our opponents were rolling crap on everything).


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

my nightbringer (old cron codex) was in cc with a daemon prince it was the 2nd round that they were in cc together and he had 1 wound left and i had all of mine. My opponent wanted to just remove his daemon prince without even rolling to see the results of the combat. I told him to give it a shot because hey anything could happen. Little did i know that i was about to roll all ones for hitting and he would be rolling all to hits and to wounds. I ended up winning the combat but it wasn't until the next turn and my nightbringer had lost all of its wounds but one in that one round of combat.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Ray-Ray said:


> Now my squad moved up and falcon punched the devilfish in which it exploded and wiped out the entire squad except the nob


These kind of threads always amuse me, because though crazy things do happen in 40k, I don't think that most of the stories here ever happened. The odds on all of the boys dying in this situation are 61,004,040 to 1. So maybe the OP exaggerated and only 2/3s of the boys died (unlikely, but much more believable).

very few wargamers will ever experience a statistical outlier on the scale of the OPs post, but every time one of these threads are made, it seems there are at least 10 stories that match or exceed these odds.

Hell, it is likely that in the history of 40k, what the OP described happening has never happened even once.



Firefighter X said:


> So he finally rolls the dice and the dice come up 9 6's. No shit. So the Nid guy says " so what you need 6's to wound." Collin grabs all 9 dice and shakes them again for minutes. When he finally drops them, 9 6's again.


This one is my favorite

1 in 101,560,000,000,000. Practically evolutionary improbability.


These kind of threads are like the nerdy version of how big is your dick threads.

I got a story. I charged a c'tan shard with a squad of 20 boys. I rolled my 80 dice. I rolled them for 60 minutes straight in a box. When I dropped them, 80 6's. The entire city of Houston simultaneously shit their pants. After picking them all up in my box, I proceeded to start shaking them again, this time for 3 hours so that I could gather all of my Ki into the dice. When I rolled them, 6 lightning bolts rained down from the heavens and struck my dice mid air thru the front door of the FLGS before they hit the table. When they landed, 80 6's. The electric discharge from the dice killed everyone in the room except for me, however, I rolled the dice for the armor saves just to be polite to the dead and of course, he failed every save. And that's the story of how I became the best 40k player ever to live and the god of America.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Eleven said:


> I got a story. I charged a c'tan shard with a squad of 20 boys. I rolled my 80 dice. I rolled them for 60 minutes straight in a box. When I dropped them, 80 6's. The entire city of Houston simultaneously shit their pants. After picking them all up in my box, I proceeded to start shaking them again, this time for 3 hours so that I could gather all of my Ki into the dice. When I rolled them, 6 lightning bolts rained down from the heavens and struck my dice mid air thru the front door of the FLGS before they hit the table. When they landed, 80 6's. The electric discharge from the dice killed everyone in the room except for me, however, I rolled the dice for the armor saves just to be polite to the dead and of course, he failed every save. And that's the story of how I became the best 40k player ever to live and the god of America.


All hail!!


----------

